# InReakt



## PrivateCeralion (11. Oktober 2015)

Gestern, am 10.10.2015 gab es in Frankfurt a.M. eine Befragung, ob das Projekt InReakt in Deutschland auf Akzeptanz stoßen wird. Aus diesem Grund will ich InReakt kurz vorstellen.  Das Projekt läuft schon etwas länger, aber es gibt noch keine Nachrichten darüber.


Mit InREAKT wird ein selbstlernendes und -optimierendes System in Deutschland aufgebaut, welches kritische Situationen im Öffentlichen Nahverkehr vollständig automatisieren soll und erkennen soll, ob entsprechende Maßnahmen initiiert werden sollen , um in Notfällen eine raschere Reaktion zu ermöglichen. Dies wird durch eine Kombination aus Geräuschdetektoren und Kameras gemacht.  Das System soll ohne dauerhafte Speicherung von Daten oder Personenerkennung auskommen. Durch diese angeblich datenschutzrechtlich unbedenkliche Arbeitsweise soll die Perspektive für eine hohe Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung bestehen.

Das Erkennen einer sicherheitskritischen Situation oder eines Notfalls soll an ein Ereignis-Managementsystem in der Leitstelle des Verkehrsunternehmens übertragen werden, welches Handlungsempfehlungen für das Personal enthält. Diese Wissensdatenbank soll selbstlernenden Strukturen aufbauen, so dass die dort zur Verfügung stehenden Entscheidungshilfen kontinuierlich verbessert werden können.

Durch technische Systeme wie Lautsprecheranlagen und Lichtsteuerung ergibt sich die Möglichkeit, sicherheitskritische Situationen ferngesteuert zu beeinflussen. Daher sollen entsprechende Deeskalations- und Beschwichtigungsstrategien konzipiert und Auswahloptionen für verschiedene Mitarbeiterkreise der Verkehrsunternehmen (Fahr- und Fahrscheinkontrollpersonal, Leitstellenpersonal) unterbreitet werden.

Im Gespräch sind Microsoft Kinect Kameras für die Bewegungsanalyse.

Quelle: Startseite - InREAKT  Flyer im Anhang

Eigene Meinung zu dem Projekt

Durch  InReakt wird der Mensch durch eine Kombination von Überwachungssystemen absolut Gläsern. Wer garantiert, dass dieses System weder jetzt, noch in Zukunft missbraucht wird. 
Akustische Überwachung alleine würde ausreichen um Personen zu de-anonymisieren. Zusammen mit 3d Daten von Kinekt Sensoren können auch noch Gesichtserkennungen und Bewegungsmustererkennungen gemacht werden.  Mit solchen Sensoren wäre es eine Leichtigkeit, für jeden Menschen eine Individuelle Biometrische Datenbank anzufertigen, mit dieser jede Bewegung jeden Tag verfolgt wird.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (11. Oktober 2015)

Hier noch mehr Quellen:


----------



## Pittermann (11. Oktober 2015)

Und wenn mal was nicht rund läuft, klappt gar nichts mehr, ich seh's schon vor mir...


----------



## Superwip (11. Oktober 2015)

Skynet in der U-Bahn? oO


----------



## Schinken (11. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich wird jetzt nicht von Überwachung und Personenerkennung gesprochen, und wäre das glaubhaft wäre das auch ein technisch  hochinteressantes Projekt. Aber es würde eben so gewaltige Überwachungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stellen, die würden dann auch genutzt. ALso leider unter den derzeitigen Verhältnissen eine gruselige Vorstellung.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Oktober 2015)

Bewegungsanalyse.... am besten noch mit automatischer Gesichtserkennung und Gesprächsauswertung (Kritik am Staat oder somstigem? ) 

Das biometrische Bild zum Abgleich haben die schon (neuer Personalausweis).


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Dann hört doch mit euren kriminellen Machenschaften auf und ihr braucht auch keine Panik mehr vor Überwachung zu haben.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann hört doch mit euren kriminellen Machenschaften auf und ihr braucht auch keine Panik mehr vor Überwachung zu haben.


Waren 1935 alle Juden kriminelle? Waren die Leute die gegen die NSDAP waren kriminelle? 
Laut dem damaligen Zustand waren sie es.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

In den Augen der NSDAP schon...außerdem wäre es mir neu, das die dort überall Kameras zum ausspionieren des Fußvolkes hatten.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> In den Augen der NSDAP schon...außerdem wäre es mir neu, das die dort überall Kameras zum ausspionieren des Fußvolkes hatten.



Eben. Wie sich die Politik in Zukunft entwickelt (egal ob Anti-Religion, Anti-Ausländer, Anti-Deutsche, Anti-Meinung), man braucht für sowas nicht schon die Technik aufbauen, denn man weiß es eben nicht und falls es mal dazu kommt ist es zu spät, denn die Technik steht bereits und kann dazu missbraucht werden.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Es braucht doch keine Kameras, um euch zu überwachen. Außerdem ist es lächerlich zu glauben, das ihr überwacht werdet. Das kostet nämlich auch alles ne Menge Geld und das "lumpige Fußvolk" ist es nicht wert.
Und wie sich die Politik entwickelt haben die Bürger mehr oder weniger selbst in der Hand, und wenn du Angst vor der Technik hast, dann wäre es wohl sinnvoller, wenn das Internet deiner Meinung nach wieder abgeschafft wird.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es braucht doch keine Kameras, um euch zu überwachen. Außerdem ist es lächerlich zu glauben, das ihr überwacht werdet. Das kostet nämlich auch alles ne Menge Geld und das "lumpige Fußvolk" ist es nicht wert.
> Und wie sich die Politik entwickelt haben die Bürger mehr oder weniger selbst in der Hand, und wenn du Angst vor der Technik hast, das wäre es wohl sinnvoller, wenn das Internet deiner Meinung nach wieder abgeschafft wird.



Sag das den 150.000 bis 250.000 Demonstranten in Berlin, die von der Politik (auch von den Medien) kaum beachtet wurden. Immerhin war das die größte Demo die es je in Deutschland gab.

Es ist auch nicht so das weiterhin die Vorratsdatenspeicherung durchgedrückt werden soll, die kostet schließlich Geld und Zeit (Achtung Ironie).


----------



## PrivateCeralion (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es braucht doch keine Kameras, um euch zu überwachen. Außerdem ist es lächerlich zu glauben, das ihr überwacht werdet. Das kostet nämlich auch alles ne Menge Geld und das "lumpige Fußvolk" ist es nicht wert.
> Und wie sich die Politik entwickelt haben die Bürger mehr oder weniger selbst in der Hand, und wenn du Angst vor der Technik hast, das wäre es wohl sinnvoller, wenn das Internet deiner Meinung nach wieder abgeschafft wird.



Der Verteidigungshaushalt für 2015 in den USA beträgt 584 Milliarden Dollar. Es wäre naiv zu glauben, dass man nicht überwacht wird.
 Angst vor Technik? Man hat deiner Meinung nach also Angst vor Technik, wenn man gegen Mikrophone und Bewegungssensoren in U-Bahnen ist?


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Was sind denn 150.000 bis 250.000 Demonstranten gegenüber 80.000.000 Bürger in Deutschland? Das ist nix und nicht jeder von denen wählt ne Nazipartei.
Und falls es doch mal dazu kommen sollte passt man sich an und gut is, solang mir keiner ans Konto geht is alles in Ordnung.

@PrivateCeralion
7 Milliarden Menschen sollen deiner Meinung nach überwacht werden? Da kommste mit den paar Pfennigen auch nicht weit...
Haste Angst, das du erwirscht wirst, wie du nen Furz in der UBahn abballerst?
Da sind Hunderte Menschen um dich rum wo dir jeder einzelne nen Messer in die Eingeweide rammen könnte und du hast Angst vor Kameras und Mikrofonen...


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist nix und nicht jeder von denen wählt ne Nazipartei.
> Und falls es doch mal dazu kommen sollte passt man sich an und gut is, solang mir keiner ans Konto geht is alles in Ordnung.:


Anpassen? Also hättest du damals auch die Leute in KZs verfrachtet? Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Nö, für so'n Quatsch hätte ich überhaupt keine Zeit gehabt. Aber schön zu wissen, das all deine Vorfahren im KZs gearbeitet haben...


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nö, für so'n Quatsch hätte ich überhaupt keine Zeit gehabt. Aber schön zu wissen, das all deine Vorfahren im ** gearbeitet haben...



Wer sagt das die sich zur Politik angepasst haben, so wie du das machen würdest, hauptsache niemand geht an dein Konto.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Deiner Meinung nach wären sie entweder eingelagert worden oder hätten selbst eingelagert, was dazwischen scheint es bei dir nicht zu geben...ich persönlich will nur meine Ruhe und weder von irgendwelchen Leuten runtergeputz zu werden noch irgendwelche Leute runterzuputzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

Könnte man mal die Vergangenheit rauslassen die steht ja nicht zur Debatte.

Sicherlich ist jede Art der Überwachung unschön aber es gibt halt Orte wo man es nicht vermeiden kann. Wenn im Leerlauf nix aufgezeichnet bzw. gesendet wird ist ja noch erträglich. Es würde ja sogar Ressourcen schonen bzw man kann die anders einsetzen.


----------



## Superwip (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es braucht doch keine Kameras, um euch zu überwachen. Außerdem ist es lächerlich zu glauben, das ihr überwacht werdet. Das kostet nämlich auch alles ne Menge Geld und das "lumpige Fußvolk" ist es nicht wert.
> Und wie sich die Politik entwickelt haben die Bürger mehr oder weniger selbst in der Hand, und wenn du Angst vor der Technik hast, dann wäre es wohl sinnvoller, wenn das Internet deiner Meinung nach wieder abgeschafft wird.



Das ist unheimlich naiv.

Die exponentiell steigende Rechenleistung erlaubt heute das automatisierte Durchsuchen gigantischer Datenmengen. Die Werkzeuge für echte Massenüberwachung existieren und werden immer besser und billiger, das ist eine logische Konsequenz der Verbesserungen der Computertechnik.

InReakt könnte beispielsweise sowohl missbraucht werden um Verbrechen und "Verbrechen" zu verfolgen als auch zu "verhindern". Insbesondere letzteres öffnet dem _Präventionsstaat_ Tür und Tor der in dieser Form nur noch als _Polizeistaat_ bisher unvorstellbaren Ausmaßes betrachtet werden kann. _Automatisierte Strafverfolgung_ und _automatisierte Verbrechensprävention_... zumindest ersteres gibt es bereits heute im Internet aber schon bald  vielleicht (heute bereits in Ansätzen) auch auf der Straße oder in der U-Bahn. Technisch möglich wird es bald sein oder ist es schon.



> Sicherlich ist jede Art der Überwachung unschön aber es gibt halt Orte wo man es nicht vermeiden kann.



Wo zum Beispiel?


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Dann fahrt halt keine UBahn wenn ihr schiss habt.


----------



## Pittermann (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Dann fahrt halt keine UBahn wenn ihr schiss habt.


Was hat „gegen totale Überwachung sein“ denn bitteschön mit „Schiss haben“ zu tun?


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Totale Überwachung?
Geh mal bitte aus'n Internet und lauf ne Runde im Wald, bevor der Terminator dir die Hammelbeine langzieht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

> InReakt könnte beispielsweise sowohl missbraucht werden


Generell kann alles zu etwas missbraucht werden.


> Wo zum Beispiel?


Überall dort wo Übergriffe stattfinden und Sachbeschädigungen an der Tagesordnung sind


----------



## Pittermann (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Totale Überwachung?
> Geh mal bitte aus'n Internet und lauf ne Runde im Wald, bevor der Terminator dir die Hammelbein langzieht.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


>


Das denke ich mir bei eurem Überwachungskram auch ständig.

Ihr nutzt Handy, Telefon, Internet, Auto, Kauft ein, seid in der Öffentlichkeit, habt Fenster in der Wohnung...Das alles kann auch überwacht werden, trotzdem macht ihr all das und seid trotzdem dagegen. Wer hat nun die größere Klatsche von uns?


----------



## Soulsnap (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was sind denn 150.000 bis 250.000 Demonstranten gegenüber 80.000.000 Bürger in Deutschland? Das ist nix und nicht jeder von denen wählt ne Nazipartei.
> Und falls es doch mal dazu kommen sollte passt man sich an und gut is, solang mir keiner ans Konto geht is alles in Ordnung.



Geil! Dein ernst? Ich war dabei in Berlin. Nennst du mich gerade tatsächlich einen Nazi? So wie es der Spiegel tat? Weil ich gegen TTIP bin? DEIN VERDAMMTER ERNST????


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Geil! Dein ernst? Ich war dabei in Berlin. Nennst du mich gerade tatsächlich einen Nazi? So wie es der Spiegel tat? Weil ich gegen TTIP bin? DEIN VERDAMMTER ERNST????



Woher soll ich denn wissen, gegen was da Demonstriert wurde?
Freakless schrieb davor was von der NSDAP also ging ich davon aus, das da mal wieder so ne Anti-Ausländerdemo im gange war.


----------



## Salanto (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube ich muss mir ein Aiden Pearce  Outfit kaufen... !An sich eine tolldoofe Idee,welche leider heftigst Missbraucht werden könnte :/



Eckism schrieb:


> Woher soll ich denn wissen, gegen was da Demonstriert wurde?
> Freakless schrieb davor was von der NSDAP also ging ich davon aus, das da mal wieder so ne Anti-Ausländerdemo im gange war.



10 Sekunden Google anstrengen? Ist nicht so schwer wie manch einer glauben mag  Aber extra für dich : TTIP Demo: TTIP Demo: Home


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Dieses Handelsabkommen juckt mich mal so überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Superwip (11. Oktober 2015)

> Ihr nutzt Handy, Telefon, Internet, Auto, Kauft ein, seid in der  Öffentlichkeit, habt Fenster in der Wohnung...Das alles kann auch  überwacht werden, trotzdem macht ihr all das und seid trotzdem dagegen.  Wer hat nun die größere Klatsche von uns?



Wir tun das alles und wollen das alles tun können ohne uns dabei potenziell *verdächtig* zu machen, ohne bespitzelt zu werden. Ist das verständlich? Nein? Dann bist du ein Faschist.


----------



## moe (11. Oktober 2015)

@Eckism: Tu dir selbst nen Gefallen, und informier dich, bevor du hier nur unqualifizierten Stuss von dir gibst, oder halt dich einfach raus.
(Falls du doch noch etwas Engagement zeigen wolltest, bevor es ans diskutieren geht, lege ich dir mal Google nahe. Oder netzpolitik.org. Oder neopresse.com. Oder, oder, oder... )


@T: Wirklich unglaublich, was sich dieser "Rechtsstaat" tagtäglich für neuen Bullshit einfallen lässt. Aber das geht nur solange gut, bis die "Bürger" wieder die Fackeln und Mistgabeln rausholen. Doof nur, dass die meisten davon nix wissen wollen, bis es zu spät ist, oder sich auf dem Weg dahin schon von den Massenmedien etc. verblöden lassen, anstatt ihren Kopf zu benutzen, der tatsächlich nicht nur dazu da ist, um Kopfhöhrer rein zu stecken. 
Auch fördert dieses Stasiverhalten in meinem Augen eher Vandalismus und Sachbeschädigung, als dass es sie verhindert. Welcher vernünftige Mensch will schon bei jedem Schritt und Tritt in der Öffentlichkeit total überwacht werden? Es geht schließlich keinen etwas an, wohin ich gehe, und was ich mache, weil schlicht und einfach nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass jeder ein potentieller Verbrecher ist und irgendwas im Schilde führt.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wir tun das alles und wollen das alles tun können ohne uns dabei potenziell *verdächtig* zu machen, ohne bespitzelt zu werden. Ist das verständlich? Nein? Dann bist du ein Faschist.



Klar ist das verständlich, deswegen steht auch ein "kann" vor dem "überwacht" werden. Nur wenn ihr das alles nicht benutzt/habt könnt ihr nicht überwacht werden.
Ich heiße es nicht gut, aber man kann es nur ändern, indem man in den bekannt Wald zieht und überhaupt keine technischen Gerätschaften mehr benutzt und man sich nicht mehr in der Öffentlichkeit blicken lässt. Ist natürlich blödsinn, aber wozu soll man sich drüber aufregen, wenn einem eh nix passiert, wenn man keinen Dreck am Stecken hat.
Das ich gegen Überwachung bin sagt mir mein Punktekonto in Flensburg auch, ich fühl mich auf der Straße auch net mehr frei.

@moe
Ich muss mich nicht informieren, da so ziemlich alles zum ausspionieren benutzt werden kann. Ich kann's nicht ändern und ich reg mich da sicherlich auch nicht drüber auf, weil das nur unnötig auf's Raucherherz drückt.
Wer was dagegen hat, sollte Kameras, Mikrofone, Menschen meiden, anders geht es nunmal nicht.


----------



## Superwip (11. Oktober 2015)

> ...wenn einem eh nix passiert, wenn man keinen Dreck am Stecken hat.



Naiv?
Dumm?
Gefährlich ignorant?
Totalitär-Staatsgläubig?



> Wer was dagegen hat, sollte Kameras, Mikrofone, Menschen meiden, anders geht es nunmal nicht.



Das geht nur leider immer schwerer. Selbst im Wald.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

Bisher sehe ich nicht an jeder Laterne, Baum oder was auch immer eine Kamera und auch Drohnen , Sputniks oder was auch immer sind äußerst selten.
Ich finde es eher gefährlich was mit solchen Mitteln von Privatpersonen angerichtet wird bzw. Kriminelle. Ich bin bestimmt kein Freund davon aber ich bleibe dabei das es Örtlichkeiten gibt wo eine Überwachung durchaus angebracht und sinnvoll ist


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> Naiv?
> Dumm?
> Gefährlich ignorant?
> Totalitär-Staatsgläubig?
> ...



Nenn mich naiv, Dumm oder Ignorant, ich kann's nicht ändern und zum ändern hab ich auch gar keine Zeit. Das ich mit dem Staat so zufrieden bin ist aber nicht richtig. Es weiß niemand, was alles noch im Hintergrund läuft und ich vertraue JEDEN nur soweit, wie meine Nase vom Gesicht wegsteht, da mach ich auch in der Familie keine Ausnahme und von Politikern schonmal überhaupt nicht. Aber ich brauch nunmal nen Hand, nen Auto, Internet, was zu Essen und zu trinken, nen Fenster und Menschen um mich rum.
Nen Handy hab ich übrigens erst wieder seit nem Monat, da ich das nun Beruflich brauche.
Da könnt ihr wie nen Rumpelstilzchen ums Lagerfeuer hüpfen, in der Politik interessiert es keinen ob ihr überwacht werden wollt oder nicht. Ihr könnt ja auch die Piratenpartei wählen, wenn es die noch gibt, nur ob das nun so der Brüller wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## moe (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> @moe
> Ich muss mich nicht informieren[...]



Gute Einstellung.  Und nicht vergessen, schön brav CDU wählen zu gehen. 

Was einen Rechtsstaat ausmacht, sind u.a. auch bestimmte  Rechte. Eines davon ist das Recht auf Freiheit (,wenn auch durch diverse  Gesetze in Teilen eingeschränkt, die sich aber nicht wesentlich auf den  Komfort meines Lebens auswirken sollen). Das schließt in meinen Augen  ein, nicht ständig als potentiell Krimineller behandelt zu werden, was  definitiv nicht gegeben ist, wenn ich rund um die Uhr "zu meiner  Sicherheit" überwacht werde, denn die ist auch so gegeben. Das bin ich  nicht, und ich will auch nicht so behandelt werden. Allerdings fühle ich  mich so, wenn mich ständig jemand beobachtet. 
Sowas war in Europa  noch nie notwendig (Ist denn die Sicherheit aller in der Öffentlichkeit  bedroht? Höchstens durch unsere "gewählten Volksvertreter", aber  ansonsten: nicht dass ich wüsste. Es gibt also schlicht und einfach  keinen vertretbaren Grund für groß angelegt Stasiaktivitäten). 
Ich  nutze natürlich auch die moderne Technologie, habe aber, so weit es  geht, dafür gesorgt, dass man mich nicht laufend aussponieren kann. Dass  Regierungen neue Technologien vorwiegend zum Nachteil der Gemeinschaft  einsetzen, hat die (jüngste) Vergangenheit oft genug gezeigt. Es besteht  also ausreichend Grund zur Sorge. Soviel zu dem "Kann". Ich darf dich  hier an Murphys Law erinnern.

In den Wald ziehen und sich  verstecken ist nichtmal ein Ansatz einer Lösung. Ich kusche doch nicht  vor einem Staat, dessen Teil ich übrigens bin(!), und der mich Schritt  für Schritt einengt und in die Ecke treibt, nur um mich  unberechtigterweise kontrollieren zu können. Nochmal: Dazu hat er  schlicht und einfach kein Recht. Warum sollte ich mich damit abfinden,  dass sich diese Möchtegernobrigkeit über meine eigene Person stellt?
Hier  geht es nicht darum, "Dreck am Stecken zu haben", oder nicht. Gib mir  deine/n Rechner / dein Handy, und ich verspreche dir, ich finde Daten,  von denen du nicht willst, dass die jemand anderes zu Gesicht bekommt.  (Und selbst, wenn nicht: Dann bist du einer der Einzelfälle, die durch  diskutierte Aktion nicht abgedeckt werden.)




Superwip schrieb:


> Naiv?
> Dumm?
> Gefährlich ignorant?
> Totalitär-Staatsgläubig?




Lassen wir Punkt zwei mal dahingestellt, aber die anderen sollten hinkommen.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

moe schrieb:


> Gute Einstellung.  Und nicht vergessen, schön brav CDU wählen zu gehen.
> 
> Was einen Rechtsstaat ausmacht, sind u.a. auch bestimmte  Rechte. Eines davon ist das Recht auf Freiheit (,wenn auch durch diverse  Gesetze in Teilen eingeschränkt, die sich aber nicht wesentlich auf den  Komfort meines Lebens auswirken sollen). Das schließt in meinen Augen  ein, nicht ständig als potentiell Krimineller behandelt zu werden, was  definitiv nicht gegeben ist, wenn ich rund um die Uhr "zu meiner  Sicherheit" überwacht werde, denn die ist auch so gegeben. Das bin ich  nicht, und ich will auch nicht so behandelt werden. Allerdings fühle ich  mich so, wenn mich ständig jemand beobachtet.
> Sowas war in Europa  noch nie notwendig (Ist denn die Sicherheit aller in der Öffentlichkeit  bedroht? Höchstens durch unsere "gewählten Volksvertreter", aber  ansonsten: nicht dass ich wüsste. Es gibt also schlicht und einfach  keinen vertretbaren Grund für groß angelegt Stasiaktivitäten).
> ...



Ich habe noch nie CDU gewählt, außerdem musst du nicht mir den Text schreiben, sondern der Merkel oder den anderen Politikern, hab ich nix mit am Hut.
Das es Blödsinn mit dem Wald ist, schrieb ich bereits und auf meinem Rechner sind eigentlich nur Spieldateien und Programme...alles was persönlich ist, habe ich auf 3 USB-Sticks, einen verwende ich und 2 sind zur Sicherheit an verschieden Orten verschlüsselt abgelegt. Lesbar sind die Sticks nur an meinem Uraltrechner der nicht mit dem Internet verbunden ist und nur rund 5 mal im Jahr ausgepackt wird. Der Rest von Überwachung und dem Kram liegt nicht in meiner Hand und darüber reg ich mich auch nicht auf, weil das einfach unnötig ist, interessiert eh keinen.


----------



## Soulsnap (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism schrieb:


> Woher soll ich denn wissen, gegen was da Demonstriert wurde?
> Freakless schrieb davor was von der NSDAP also ging ich davon aus, das da mal wieder so ne Anti-Ausländerdemo im gange war.



Anscheinend keine Ahnung vom aktuellen politischen Geschehen aber anderen einen erzählen wollen sie würden mit ihren Befürchtungen übertreiben.
Und dann dieser typisch ignorante Spruch "Dann hört doch mit euren kriminellen Machenschaften auf und ihr braucht auch keine Panik mehr vor Überwachung zu haben".
Dein Beitrag zur Diskussion besteht also aus Argumenten der Unwissenheit und Mutmassungen. 
Zusätzlich noch ein bisschen Hetzpressenvorurteile (Wer auf die Strasse geht zum Demonstrieren ist ein Nazi. Haben die über die ganzen vorherigen Demos ja auch geschrieben, muss wahr sein.)

Ich kann allen anderen nur raten dich getrost zu ignorieren was dieses Thema angeht, du hast dich grandios selbst disqualifiziert...

Zum Thema Überwachung: Wir werden doch längst überwacht, in einem geringen Maße. Vorratsdatenspeicherung etc.
Und es wird jedes Jahr in bisschen mehr, der Prozess schleicht aber er schreitet voran.
Je kleiner die Einschränkungen und Auswirkungen desto geringer der Protest. 
Wenn man das dann aber über einen langen Zeitraum immer wieder macht erreicht man das selbe Ergebnis.
Und wir steuern immer weiter auf den gläsernen Menschen hin, Information ist Macht.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Wie soll ich denn ahnen das Freakless von der NSDAP auf das Freihandelsabkommen ohne Kommentar umschwenkt? Ich bin die ganze Woche net Zuhause, selbst nen neuen 11. September würde ich erst am Wochenende mitbekommen.

Wenn euch die Überwachung so dermaßen stört, das müsst ihr das ändern und nicht nur Demonstrieren, weil das im Endeffekt eh keinen Politiker juckt, da dort Geld fließt und das Volk es hinnehmen muss und sowieso nicht alles weiß, was da im Hintergrund wirklich läuft.
Was einem stört, das macht man nicht, da kannste dich noch so drüber aufregen, die Geheimdienste lachen drüber und machen weiter.


----------



## Salanto (11. Oktober 2015)

Eckism;7759132[B schrieb:
			
		

> ]Wie soll ich denn ahnen das Freakless von der NSDAP auf das Freihandelsabkommen ohne Kommentar umschwenkt?[/B] Ich bin die ganze Woche net Zuhause, selbst nen neuen 11. September würde ich erst am Wochenende mitbekommen.
> 
> Wenn euch die Überwachung so dermaßen stört, das müsst ihr das ändern und nicht nur Demonstrieren, weil das im Endeffekt eh keinen Politiker juckt, da dort Geld fließt und das Volk es hinnehmen muss und sowieso nicht alles weiß, was da im Hintergrund wirklich läuft.
> Was einem stört, das macht man nicht, da kannste dich noch so drüber aufregen, die Geheimdienste lachen drüber und machen weiter.



Man könnte ja versuchen das Datum und das Wort Demo einzugeben um sich schnell einen kurzen Überblick zu verschaffen (1. Suchergebnis ist nebenbei die TTIP Seite  )

-------

Sollen wir mit ner MP4 den Bundestag stürmen oder wie stellst du dir das vor? Dem Volk stehen Mittel wie Demos und Petitionen zu Verfügung,sobald es jedoch zu Gewalttaten schreitet greift die Polizei ein  Nebenbei juckt es sie spätestens bei der nächsten Wahl.

@Topic

InReakt ist ein in meinen Augen weiterhin ein Beispiel wie ein System dem Menschen helfen kann,aber auch dessen Privatssphäre einschränken kann und deswegen nur im sehr begrentzten Maße genutzt werden sollte,da die Freiheit des Menschen einen genauso wichtigen Stellenwert hat,wie seine Sicherheit.


----------



## Eckism (11. Oktober 2015)

Die letzten Wochen dominiert ja auch dieser ganze Ausländerfeindliche Kram, hatte halt für mich gepasst.

Mit ner MP4 stürmen wäre ne Möglichkeit, die ich allerdings nicht meine...stürmt das Internet und macht euch alle verdächtig, damit sie Geheimdienste an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Ich bin gegen Gewalt, selbst Fliegen klatsche ich nur an die Wand, wenn ich se gar nicht anders in die Finger bekomme.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (12. Oktober 2015)

Was haltet ihr von einer Petition gegen InReakt ?


----------



## Drayygo (12. Oktober 2015)

Also erstmal darf ja jeder für oder gegen alles sein, je nachdem was er will. Aber was manche Leute "scheinbar!" für eine Vorstellung der Überwachung haben, ist auch nicht mehr realitätsnah. 
Da werden nicht 319275632546 Leute vor der Kamera sitzen, um jeden von euch in jeder Minute zu überwachen, dafür gibt es garnicht die Kapazitäten. Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit
werden 98% der "Aufnahmen" (Bild oder Ton) nicht einmal angeguckt/ausgewertet.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (12. Oktober 2015)

Hört euch mal das Lied Handlebars von Flobot an. Erinnert mich irgendwie an unsere Situation. Aber ich habe auch keinen Bock auf 24/7Überwachung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

InReakt bezieht sich doch lediglich auf den ÖPNV also den Fahrzeugen und Haltestellen. Wie oft wurde dort schon ohne Grund jemand heftigst vermöbelt und niemand griff ein. Da kann so etwas hilfreich sein, wie auch in den Fahrzeugen. Wäre demnach ja ähnlich wie man es aus Kaufhäusern und Co kennt
Es will doch wirklich keiner eine flächendeckende Überwachung aber ein wenig Sicherheit in der automatisierten Welt kann auch nicht schaden


----------



## Soulsnap (12. Oktober 2015)

Weil Kameras die Deppen ja auch davon abhalten sowas zu tun. 
Deshalb gibts ja auch keine 1.000.000.000 Videos im Netz wie Leute in Bussen, Strassenbahnen, auf Bahnhöfen uswusf zusammengetreten werden.
Das schreckt die Total ab. Am besten noch nen Taser an die Kamera, damit die eingreifen kann.... Scheinargument.


----------



## moe (12. Oktober 2015)

@soulsnap: word.

Natürlich bezieht sich das nur auf den ÖPNV. 
Aber dazu kommen noch Pilotprojekte von Kamerabasierten Geschwindigkeitsmessanlagen (z.B. Niedersachsen), Überwachungsanlagen in öffentlichen Gebäuden, auf öffentlichen Plätzen und Straßen (z.B. Berlin, England), drohende Bargeldverbote (mit der Ausrede, dass die Wirtschaft bald aufgrund der Unüberschaubarkeit der Finanzgeschäfte zusammenbrechen würde (z.B. England, Bargeldbezahlgrenzen von 1000€ in Italien, bals auch Frankreich)), uswusf. Schließlich kommt noch Bruder Big Data ins Spiel und ehe man sich versieht, haben auf einmal Institutionen Informationen von einem, die sie nicht den Hauch eines Furzes angehen. (Selbstverständlich werden ALLE nicht benötigten Daten sofort wieder gelöscht. Ja, nee, is klar. )
Jeder einzelne Schritt für sich mag mehr oder weniger harmlos und in erster Linie hilfreich wirken. Jedoch sollte man nicht vergessen, auch das große ganze zu sehen.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon schreit das wieder mal nach der typischen Symptombekämpfungspolitik der westlichen Welt. Trau sich bloß nicht einer, mal die Ursachen anzusprechen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich irgendwann oder irgendwo erwähnt das ich die totale Überwachung will?


----------



## moe (12. Oktober 2015)

Nope. Hab ich aber auch nicht angelastet, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

ich habe niemanden direkt angesprochen, es war nur meine allgemeine Reaktion auf die Antworten generell


----------



## Research (12. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, das mit Toll Collecct kombiniert:
http://img4.picload.org/image/apgarcp/artikel_spurensu.jpg


Wir haben bereits fleißig Überwachung aus allen Richtungen.
Ich versuche mich aus jedweder außenvorzuhalten.

Mein Smartphone kann mich warnen wenn etwas in der Umgebung (Katastrophenwarnung) passiert, als Standartfunktion.

Die zusätzliche Überwachung wird das Grundproblem, das wenige helfen, nicht lösen können.
Und schützen kann es auch nicht.

Denkanstoß: Ich stehe 20km von einer großen Stadt entfernt auf der Autobahn und muss gut 20min auf den Krankenwagen warten.
Polizeistellen die leer stehen wenn die Beamten auf Streife UND Verkehrskontrolle (Blitze) sind.

Keine Kapazitäten haben echte Brennpunkte wie geplante Asylunterkünfte zu überwachen.
Aber dann, am nächsten Tag verkünden:
"Berlin, Polizei kündigt Großoffensive gegen Kleinstdrogendelikte wie Kannabis an"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

> Polizeistellen die leer stehen wenn die Beamten auf Streife UND Verkehrskontrolle (Blitze) sind.


Bei den Einsparungen die der Staat macht. Wundert mich nicht das wie in der Nachkriegszeit jeder sein Zeugs mitbringen muss ( incl. Sprit für den Partybus ). Bei den Blitzern kann es auch mal nur eine Attrappe sein weil für irgendwas das Geld fehlt.


----------

